

A trip to the (virtual) grocery store - ashishbharthi
http://arstechnica.com/staff/forcequit/2012/05/a-trip-to-the-virtual-grocery-store.ars

======
mooism2
Sounds like they've reinvented Argos, but for groceries instead of mail order
goods.

